# Dubai Free Zone Authority Tecom Visa Issue



## syed.qaiser

Hi Guys, 

I am sure this kind of issue has been shared before multiple times, i read few of them still think that every case is different from others. 

I worked in a Pakistani Company in Pakistan who also have their office in UAE. they transferred from Pakistan to UAE to work on a project and hence gave me a RP for 3 years from Dubai Free zone Authority Tecom. I was told that now i am going to be based in UAE and will live there and get the salary in UAE. however when the project was finished which was also not in UAE and in some other GCC country they send me back to Pakistan. However i got a new job and resigned from Pakistani Company. 

I did not realized that i also need to resign from UAE who sponsor my visa. This shi%^& Company did not want me to go as i was leaving for 1 of the biggest companies and therefore did not release me from UAE. this was all happened back in 2010. 

They tried to spolie and end my career by talking to my new employer as i did inform them honestly that i am going for that company therefore release me which in any way better than you and its my right to take move in to my career. Anyways, 

they did not release me however i resigned in Pakistan and server 1 month notice time and submit company property back to them and gone. 

Now after 2 years 1 day when i was going on my Job i tried to enter in UAE on a emirates visit visa for hotel and immigration hold me. they said that your sponsor have filed a case against you in Police and therefore you need to talk with them before you enter in to UAE and then they leave me to travel on my journey. 

I talked with my sponsor company and they denied that they have not done any thing wrong and after that they did not get my call or reply to my emails. 

i talked with Tecom and they are asking for some SS number which surely i do not have. What i have is Labour card only and a permit on the passport. 

now my question is how to get it resolved. i do not have any loan, did not open any account and also did not get any salary in UAE. 

now what to do guys about this. as i need to clear up the mess. May be if some body can guide me about a good lawyer who can help me out and file a case against them in UAE. 

Thanks


----------

